# If you could describe your dog in one word...



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey... Stinker!





Violet....Peacemaker!!



Laurel... Carefree!!



Hardy... Wild!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler- mischievious!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Tweety the Sweety
View attachment 195898


Pinky d'Stinky (cuz she is Stinkin' cute in personality)
View attachment 195906


Dolce ....Primadona
View attachment 195914


Cosette the Athlete
View attachment 195922



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Deb....4 in gorgeos shiny full coat! Stunning! Is a word for all 4 of yours!❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Scout = Feisty


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle = princess. Petey = subservient.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Jane said Petey is sweet. Two words teddy bear. Petey does follow Belle where ever she goes.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles (Yorkie) quiet and affectionate. Chrissy..."The Boss" well at least she think that she is???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper......ADORABLE!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

These fluffs are all so precious!! I see a lot of them are sweet!!! So many different personalities!! I love them all!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Daisy - Lovable









Lilly - Independent


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is sweet. She is a lot of other things, but above all else she is just SWEET.











Ray is humble.











Ru is an oddball...she always has been.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mesmerizing. :wub::heart:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

"Bossy" Bayleigh









"Comical" Georgie Girl


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My husband says "Strange"
I say "Prissy"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> MiMi is sweet. She is a lot of other things, but above all else she is just SWEET.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I love that Ray is humble. I could describe Violet that way also. Laurel and Hardy are both kind of oddballs too!LOL!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> "Bossy" Bayleigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a bossy Yorkie? I've always had them with Maltese, and the Malts were always bossier than the Yorkies!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mesmerizing. :wub::heart:


Aww Marie's, how sweet!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie is truly angelic!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Lacie is truly angelic!


Aww she is a little Angel. I hope she's well soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie - IndependentB)

Abbey - *******:Girl power:

Ava - Diva:tender:

Mona Lisa - Needy:hugging:

Chyna - Demanding!:woohoo2:

Tinker - Appreciative:wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia...Precious*


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie - naughty!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh wait, I've got one more for Bella....B*tchy  . Seriously she is one moody little girl, but only with her Momma, Daddy and pups on her turf. Go figure. Brat lol.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, Deb, this yorkie bosses everyone! Especially my husband, the retired canine sergeant, HAHAHAHAHA...he talks big, but he lets her tell him what to do on a regular basis! He used to tease me that Lexie wasn't a "real dog", so much so that I had a nightmare about it and in the morning told him "she doesn't have to be a police dog"! His shepherd Cigan and her were best buddies though


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy is waggy.
Max is caring. (He helps our old guy Buddy find his way around)
Bunnie is exuberant.
Buddy is mellow.


----------



## Vanitha (Nov 17, 2013)

Abhi> delicate


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben- Lover


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Daisy Grace-Precious
Zoey-LAZY
Laci Jo-Hungry-all the time!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Abbigail - Diva:shocked:, She does'nt think her boop stinks and my job is to be at her beck and call.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler - Sweetness or Mama'sBoy! I guess the second is two words. :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie = Princess or Diva or Independent

Tilly = Twit or Energetic

Secret = Curious or Busy

Breeze = Sweet


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

Maisie = Adorable or Squeakles. 
She squeaks - almost like a cat's "mew" when she is unhappy with how she is being held.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

lily= spit-fire 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

